# Purple Plum Calypso



## ldb2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

This is one of the designs that I have adapted for my new line of custom pens . It is Purple Plum wood with 3 coats of thin CA as a sealer and 6 coats of Fast drying Poly .



 
The picture don't show the beautiful coloration of this wood , there are subtle tones of pink and red in the grain . I just wish I had more of this wood . 
It uses a 7mm transmission and tubes with polished brass for the kit parts .

Shameless plug :bananen_smilies068:
I'm still running the Kitless Challenge in the Advanced pen turning forum , Please go check it out and maybe even contribute your own example of a kitless slimline .


Comments as always , are welcome


----------



## rdunn12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice Butch.Very nice!!!


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 23, 2008)

Another awesome one!  I like it.


----------



## CSue (Nov 23, 2008)

I still haven't figured out what or how to do your kitless challenge.  I'm just amazed at these beautiful pieces of work you're coming up with!  

Very very nice!

BTW - I have a 1" diameter piece of that plum wood.  It doesn't photograph well enough.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 24, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## angelofdeath (Nov 24, 2008)

That is a nice different looking pen...very well done.


----------



## RONB (Nov 24, 2008)

Good looking pen.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone . This was my first attempt at a poly finish and I love it . It may take longer then CA but theres a depth that CA don't have and a softness to the feel of the pen , still feels like plastic but a nice soft plastic .
Cathy , Thanks for the website of that place with the plum wood , I really want to get more of it .
Ronald , thanks on the walnut but funds are limited and I really would like some more of this plum wood . I've gotten stuff from Victor in the past and as soon as I get a few bucks together we can see what he has .


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice Butch!  I pray your finish holds up.  I tried a half dozen poly over CA, and they looked great for a few months, then I don't know what happened to them, as they just sat in the display, but the poly went flaky and cloudy, like some is falling off and some is just having a bad rash and getting very dull, I had to pull them all and toss them in a drawer.

Oh..and if you are wondering, I did not super gloss sand the CA before spraying the poly.  I figured if you sand it too shiny the poly won't stick, but seems it didn't stick anyhow.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff . I wasn't using the spray on poly , I used regular Minwax Fast Drying Poly as per Les's tutorial . I don't think the spray on stuff is the same as the can stuff , so hopefully that will make the difference .
I'm using this pen as a daily writer so we will see how well it holds up , my daily writers get a years worth of use in a couple of months .


----------

